# Mod my Meiyu (FAIL) while I wait for the Wuque



## Dom (Dec 22, 2016)

My Aosu, Yuxin Blue and Meiyu were all good puzzles, each with their own pros and cons. Buy I have been feeling like there's gotta be a better way to design a 4x4. With the release of the Wuque far in the futurr, I decided I needed to take actions into my own hands. I decided it was time to do some modding. The Meiyu seemed like an easy puzzle to put some Florian holes in. I wanted to further improve forward and reverse corner cutting. I saw where it was catching, and decided I knew where to cut. Here's my journey.

First I shaved a little bit off the inside corners of the centers with a file and sand paper. If you look close, you can see.



Reverse corner cutting greatly improved, but I still noticed it catching on the other pieces. I also decided that I could shave more off the inner corner of the centers. Since the mechanism for the Meiyu is different, it doesn't need little posts that catch on the inner corner of the centers to keep it aligned properly. So that means I can shave off as much as I want, right? Here's where I cut:


It took a long, long time. Looks awesome. I took some pictures. 




Notice that since the outer corners of the centers were already rounded, the Florian holes on the inside centers made them look like a lemon shape.

It was better, but still catching. It seemed to be catching on other places now. And it seemed to be catching on those other corners on the centers. 
So I cut them off.



Yeah. Now the centers are almost completely round!
Uh, but although it looks cool, it is catching even more. 

The catching was bothering me and the puzzle seemed sluggish, so I decided that the strong springs needed to be swapped out for Maru Soft Springs.

This made it turn way better, but it also made the catching more apparent.
Then this happened:



It was at this point that I admitted to myself that I had ruined my puzzle. 
So I figured "what have I got to lose?!"
And I took it apart for the 100th time and noticed that some of the pieces were catching on the corners of the INTERNAL center pieces. So I shaved off a tiny bit:



That actually helped. So here's my verdict:

Everything I did was wrong except:
The spring swap
The slight Florian mod of the inside corners of the centers
The slight mod of the corners of the INTERNAL center pieces.

Also..... I just really need a Wuque

Thoughts?


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 22, 2016)

Dom said:


> Also..... I just really need a Wuque


doesn't everyone?


----------



## Sion (Dec 22, 2016)

Get a cangfeng.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 23, 2016)

Sion said:


> Get a cangfeng.


Is it that great? 
Well i already ordered a wuque and im hoping that it will be godly or im asking for a refund.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 25, 2016)

WuQue is well worth the money


----------



## Dom (Jan 2, 2017)

This is what happens when you over-mod your Meiyu and then try to speedsolve it. 

Fail 

#dontovermodyourmeiyu 
#ineedabetter4x4 
#icantwaitformywuque 
#idontunderstandhowhashtagswork


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 3, 2017)

Dom said:


> View attachment 7343
> This is what happens when you over-mod your Meiyu and then try to speedsolve it.
> 
> Fail
> ...


So have you ordered your wuque yet?


----------



## Dom (Jan 3, 2017)

Aaron Lau said:


> So have you ordered your wuque yet?


Yeah. I pre ordered it from speedcubeshop, but the mold defect issues delayed release, especially for stickerless! It's finally in the mail, though. But I think I'll be the last person to get theirs who pre ordered the cube!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 3, 2017)

Dom said:


> Yeah. I pre ordered it from speedcubeshop, but the mold defect issues delayed release, especially for stickerless! It's finally in the mail, though. But I think I'll be the last person to get theirs who pre ordered the cube!


Awesome! Do let me know how it is since i dont think mine will arrive very soon. Shipping to where i live takes basically an eternity even though i ordered mine early December. I also hope i don't get a defect


----------



## Dom (Jan 3, 2017)

Aaron Lau said:


> Awesome! Do let me know how it is since i dont think mine will arrive very soon. Shipping to where i live takes basically an eternity even though i ordered mine early December. I also hope i don't get a defect


Depends on who you ordered it from. The Cubicle sold people the first batch. Some may have been defective. Some may not have been defective. Speedcubeshop sent the first batch back to QiYi and got the 2nd batch. When you get yours, look at the QiYi Facebook page for the post regarding the Wuque mold defects. They show pictures of what a defective piece would look like, but they claim that it wouldn't affect the cube's performance. Yeah right!  Check your cube pieces and make sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 3, 2017)

Dom said:


> Depends on who you ordered it from. The Cubicle sold people the first batch. Some may have been defective. Some may not have been defective. Speedcubeshop sent the first batch back to QiYi and got the 2nd batch. When you get yours, look at the QiYi Facebook page for the post regarding the Wuque mold defects. They show pictures of what a defective piece would look like, but they claim that it wouldn't affect the cube's performance. Yeah right!  Check your cube pieces and make sure. Hope this helps.


Thanks, i'll definitely check out the pieces when the cube arrives. But until then i can only wait. Also, i ordered from cubezz.com . Unfortunately they're not as social as thecubicle and scs but i normally order from them since their cubes are cheaper and shipping takes just as long as any other store.


----------



## Dom (Jan 5, 2017)

Aaron Lau said:


> Thanks, i'll definitely check out the pieces when the cube arrives. But until then i can only wait. Also, i ordered from cubezz.com . Unfortunately they're not as social as thecubicle and scs but i normally order from them since their cubes are cheaper and shipping takes just as long as any other store.



The day I got mine, I took it all apart and carefully inspected every piece. No mold defects. No defects at all, just like the name. ("Wuque" means "absent of flaws/imperfection.")

In regards to the mold defects, other cube shops say that as long as you break in the cube, the mold issues are not a problem. I ordered from Speedcubeshop and they ensured that none of their customers got the chance to find out what an inferior product felt like. I've had cubes with that kind of mold defect and it DOES affect performance, no matter what QiYi says on their Facebook. To anyone who got the first batch and found mold issues, I'm sorry you wasted your money. (QiYi has said on their Facebook to talk to your cube shop about an exchange.)

I hope yours works out for you, @Aaron Lau

I've been waiting for the Wuque since way before it was released and now that it's finally here, I can relax and stop modifying my poor Meiyu.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 6, 2017)

Dom said:


> The day I got mine, I took it all apart and carefully inspected every piece. No mold defects. No defects at all, just like the name. ("Wuque" means "absent of flaws/imperfection.")
> 
> In regards to the mold defects, other cube shops say that as long as you break in the cube, the mold issues are not a problem. I ordered from Speedcubeshop and they ensured that none of their customers got the chance to find out what an inferior product felt like. I've had cubes with that kind of mold defect and it DOES affect performance, no matter what QiYi says on their Facebook. To anyone who got the first batch and found mold issues, I'm sorry you wasted your money. (QiYi has said on their Facebook to talk to your cube shop about an exchange.)
> 
> ...


Yes i really hope it will arrive soon and i won't have any problems. As for you, hope u start breaking them pbs with the wuque!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 20, 2017)

Dom said:


> The day I got mine, I took it all apart and carefully inspected every piece. No mold defects. No defects at all, just like the name. ("Wuque" means "absent of flaws/imperfection.")
> 
> In regards to the mold defects, other cube shops say that as long as you break in the cube, the mold issues are not a problem. I ordered from Speedcubeshop and they ensured that none of their customers got the chance to find out what an inferior product felt like. I've had cubes with that kind of mold defect and it DOES affect performance, no matter what QiYi says on their Facebook. To anyone who got the first batch and found mold issues, I'm sorry you wasted your money. (QiYi has said on their Facebook to talk to your cube shop about an exchange.)
> 
> ...


So my wuque has finally arrived (after about 6 weeks -_-) together with my wuhua and valk. It is awesome! It's lighter, faster, more resistant to pops and lockups and it corner cuts better than my aosu. Its has a really sandy feel that i think will go away after awhile (btw i got black). I've heard people say it is slow but while it may not be the fastest, it is not that slow. (well at least compared to my aosu anyway). The only problem i have encountered is that i have gotten one with the defected pieces........... I don't see it as much of a problem yet as i dont know how much better it would feel if it wasnt defected. I am a little concerned about this but im not sure if i should ask for a new one as i dont feel like waiting for another 6 weeks and i dont know if it will even make much of a difference. As of right now im quite happy with it and i hope it wont have any major problems.


----------



## Dom (Jan 20, 2017)

Aaron Lau said:


> So my wuque has finally arrived (after about 6 weeks -_-) together with my wuhua and valk. It is awesome! It's lighter, faster, more resistant to pops and lockups and it corner cuts better than my aosu. Its has a really sandy feel that i think will go away after awhile (btw i got black). I've heard people say it is slow but while it may not be the fastest, it is not that slow. (well at least compared to my aosu anyway). The only problem i have encountered is that i have gotten one with the defected pieces........... I don't see it as much of a problem yet as i dont know how much better it would feel if it wasnt defected. I am a little concerned about this but im not sure if i should ask for a new one as i dont feel like waiting for another 6 weeks and i dont know if it will even make much of a difference. As of right now im quite happy with it and i hope it wont have any major problems.


Nice! Well if you're happy with it, then keep it. A first batch Wuque will be a nice collectable, at the very least.


----------



## Chree (Jan 20, 2017)

Well hey, it was worth a shot  not like the Meiyu was main-worthy in the first place.

My Wuque arrives tomorrow, according to the tracking info. Preeeeetty pumped for it after seeing all this hype.


----------

